# iPod Touch 4S ?



## mnm1969 (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Une p'tite question simple..

Est-ce qu'il y aura des iPod Touch 4*S* ?

Si oui, quand?

Et surtout.. *Est-ce que la caméra sera amélioré?*

Merci d'avance..


----------



## thom-s (21 Octobre 2011)

Le nouvel iPod Touch n'est effectivement pas plus rapide que l'ancien, mais comme Apple à toujours renouvellé ses iPod au début de l'automne, le prochain arriverait donc automne 2011.Je pense qu'apple améliorera certainement le processeur de l'iPod touch 2012, après pour la caméra, je ne sais pas vraiment si il veulent la remplacer.
Attendons donc que les rumeurs se fassent


----------



## mnm1969 (21 Octobre 2011)

Merci @thom-s


----------



## Vanton (22 Octobre 2011)

Personne ne peut te prédire le futur d'Apple avec précision.

Si tu as suivi les rumeurs concernant l'iPhone 5, tu dois savoir que même les médias les plus influents n'ont pas les cartes en main. Tout le monde s'est planté en beauté. 

On ne peut que faire des suppositions à partir de constations. 

Alors que depuis 2007 l'iPod touch est mis à jour trois mois après l'iPhone, et le dépasse toujours un peu en puissance et en mémoire, cette année l'iPhone est arrivé en retard et l'iPod n'a pas été mis à jour. 

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que les iPods ne se vendent plus. Ils représentent pas loin de 5% du chiffre d'affaire d'Apple, c'est à dire rien à côté de l'iPhone qui flirte avec les 40%. 

En clair, l'iPod touch est condamné. Aujourd'hui le produit haut de gamme reste l'iPhone, et l'iPod touch s'adresse à une minorité de gens qui ne veulent pas d'un forfait, souvent des adolescents. Et pour ces gens là c'est le prix qui va faire la différence. Apple a donc préféré conserver le vieux modèle tout en baissant les prix de son "sous-iphone". 

Du coup je vois deux options pour le touch. Soit Apple va le laisser vieillir sans le toucher comme c'est le cas avec l'iPod classic. Soit Apple va le mettre légèrement à jour, sans gros changements. Peut-être au printemps, en même temps que sera sans doute présenté le nouvel iPad. 

Mais tout ceci reste hautement indicatif, voire divinatoire. Personne ne sait ce qu'il va se passer.


----------



## mnm1969 (26 Octobre 2011)

Merci @Vanton


----------



## anotuas (26 Octobre 2011)

Si je ne m'abuses les nouvelles versions viennent d'arriver ... :
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/


----------



## bootcamper (29 Octobre 2011)

Non, les seules nouveautés sont l'apparition de l'iPod Touch blanc ainsi qu'iOS5, et d'une baisse de prix.


----------

